# Sierra hotfix era



## samarie00 (May 13, 2014)

HELP!! I recently purchased Sierra Hotfix Era for rhinestone designs, and cannot for the life of me get it to cut on my silhouette portrait. I've already installed the driver, but when I send it to cut, nothing happens!! Anyone else using silhouette cameo/portrait with Hotfix??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you buy the driver from Sierra Hot Fix? When I looked at Sierra For the rhinestone application, there was an additional $300+ for the driver for my cutter. If you did but the driver from them, they should help. I have doubts they support the Cameo. But I have been wrong more than I care to admit


----------

